# 65 Rear window shelve with defroster



## Humble 65 (Oct 12, 2008)

My 65 has a rear window defroster. Unfortunately the the rear shelve board was missing and I'm not sure how the original holes looked so air will flow through to the window, anyone know or have pictures. I would like the opening to look stock so I'm resistant to start cutting into the new material, 

Thanks for the advise


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

theres an illustration of a '66 rear defogger set up in the gto restoration guide. the book doesnt say much about '64-'65. " the defogger was mounted on the LH rear package shelf, and the grill was painted to match the interior color trim at 60' gloss."


----------



## Humble 65 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Rickm

Is the guide in this forum, I'm not that familiar. My car came with the defroster wired and in place but the shelve material was missing. the middle where the radio speaker is located has small holes for the sound to travel. If i cant see one I'll probably drill a few small air holes. I'm just getting back to working on this car and can't believe that lacquer dash paint is no longer available.


----------

